# Which Blu-ray Player Do You Have That Does Streaming?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Which Blu-Ray player do you have and how well does it stream video?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

OPPO bdp-83 and bdp-80. Both stream from WMP very, very well.

Don't think they support any external streams yet.


----------



## Dave291367066120 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm still using a Sammy 2550. I have used it to stream Netflix and it works very well.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave29 said:


> I'm still using a Sammy 2550. I have used it to stream Netflix and it works very well.


I have 2 of them... a Sony BDP 650 (I think) and a Samsung whose model number I forgot. The Sony streams all kind of stuff, and the Sammy, well it does Netflix, Pandora, BlockBuster... very limited, but works for what I need.


----------



## rad1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

Samsung BD-C6900 that came as part of the bundle with my new Samsung plasma. Really wasn't looking for it since I have two PS3's but this is a nice addition.


----------



## 66stang351 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am still using my original PS3...it does quite well.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

66stang351 said:


> I am still using my original PS3...it does quite well.


Same here.

- Merg


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

I have a Sony Blu Ray BDP 5350 that does OK, but I don't like the way it displays the content when selecting my pictures to play.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

None of my Bluray will connect to my PC... only works with the streaming services that they offer. SO I can't stream my pics on anything other than the Mac Mini or the AppleTV in the entertainment center.


----------



## inkahauts1367066121 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sony BDPN460 here.. I have only tried streaming netflix so far,, and it did well with that.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

PS3slim for me.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

I've been using an LG BD370 here.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Panny 350 with dual HDMI for 3D. We use the Netflix streaming all the time now.


----------



## Dave291367066120 (Feb 16, 2011)

66stang351 said:


> I am still using my original PS3...it does quite well.


Yep, same here. I forgot about that one. Shows you how much I actually get to sit down and watch movies.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

PS3 using Vuze is kick ass for me.


----------



## LoopinFool (Sep 1, 2007)

Ours is an Oppo BDP-93 (our first Blu-Ray player, too).

I've been extremely happy with its media playback capabilities, including streaming. I only wish they had more sources available but I anticipate many more will be added over the coming months. I think they do need to get more competitive on the "streaming features" front.

- LoopinFool


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Sony S570 - wired (it has built in wireless, but that sucks).

It streams OK, but I use my WD Live Plus in that room instead.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Sony BDP-S470


----------



## cweiss (Feb 22, 2007)

Sony BDP-S570 livingroom and bedroom. Wired, also has Wi-Fi, but don't connect that way. In the beginning, Netflix streams would freeze from time to time - not sure if it was the movie itself or the connection. I usually powered down and brought it back up and was fine for a while. After a few firmware updates I believe it was not as prevalent.

Playback of BD and DVD works great. Buttons on front panel are small and hard to see, but I like this machine. Remote has Open/Close as some less expensive players now don't have this anymmore.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Panny 350


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

BD 85K Panasonic Blu-Ray Player w/Streaming. Blu-Ray is excellent, streaming is so so.

It really is about provider which is Panasonic Vieracast which has a slow network. It is slow on Netflix, but it does have Youtube (we know most people don't want it, but we do) which is rare.


----------



## jabrwocky7 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a Samsung BD-P2500. It streams netflix well, but doesn't do much else.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

fat ps3


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I have a Samsung BD-C6900 that does Internet streaming very well... local streaming, not so well.

I also have a PS3, which I use primarily as a BluRay player.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've got two Panny BD65s, two Samsung 5500s and I'm waiting for a new Panny BD110. Of the four I have active the Sammy 5500s are far better at streaming NF than the Pannys. What I'm having a problem with is getting my BD players to stream 5.1 sound. Hence the purchase of the BD110. I know that one will do it, I just hope it upscales better than the BD65s.

Rich


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

Oppo 93 here. Been using it for a couple of weeks


----------



## El Tibu (Mar 23, 2011)

tibber said:


> OPPO bdp-83 and bdp-80. Both stream from WMP very, very well.
> 
> Don't think they support any external streams yet.


I too use my Oppo BD-83 to stream WMP, but the new Bd-93 will do externa streaming l and Netflix ..

El Tibu


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

I just purchased a Sony BDP-S470 at Fry's for $89. I think it's a closeout. They had a whole pallet of them and then the BDP-S580 and S380 at regular price.

I don't care for the 3D right now. I have it wired to a 1Gb network with 25Mb down/up over fiber. So far so good.


----------



## keeponrockin (Mar 16, 2011)

I got a panasonic dmp bd60 it does amazon videos ,you tube no netflix yet is the amazon instant demand all you can watch for amazon members coming to this device ? if so I'll sign up and be a member


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

keeponrockin said:


> I got a panasonic dmp bd60 it does amazon videos ,you tube no netflix yet is the amazon instant demand all you can watch for amazon members coming to this device ? if so I'll sign up and be a member


As long as you are an Amazon Prime member, when viewing movies via Amazon on Demand, there are ones that will be free for you to download. It's basically just a flag on your account. Be advised, the list is somewhat limited as to what is free for Prime members.

- Merg


----------



## Tony Chick (Aug 24, 2006)

Just bought a Sony BDP-BX58 at Costco so I can stream Amazon Prime. The iPhone remote app is pretty cool too.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I have 2 LG BD550's here - love them both.

They do a great streaming job with Netflix, even over a WET610N wireless "n" connection.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Oppo BDP-93...I use it for Netflix and streaming BR rips.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

2 LG BD550's for me. Both are hardwired and work like a charm. Best thing was I got them for less than $100 apiece.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

my original PS3


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

So can a PS3 play 3D Blu-rays while sending DTS, 5.1, and lossless sound to our AVRs?


----------



## joe221 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have an Xbox 360 an AppleTV and the newest member is a Panny BD110P so I can take advantage of my Amzon Prime streaming. I also have PlayOn but the interface really isn't very good for Amazon. I haven't fully test driven it yet (hooked it up yesterday) but initially it looks great. Vieracast does a lot of the big streamers. Netflix (ditched), Vudu, Hulu+, Cinema Now, Pandora and a bunch more and some weather, news and games to. Fancy interface seems nice. 
Can't wait to fully test it.


----------



## lepooner38 (Jan 6, 2007)

Sony BDP-S270 ($100.00 tax included at Wallyworld)


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

Sony BDP S570.


----------



## twilburn (Jul 6, 2002)

Sony PS3 works fine for me.


----------



## TominOH (Dec 7, 2006)

The Oppo BDP-95 works great for streaming services like netflix n pandora, also from computer using dlna servers.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

We have a Sony BDP-S350 and a Sony BDP-S780. Both work but we don't do much streaming.


----------



## Trekkie (May 7, 2007)

i have second gen PS3. works great for games & streaming. + the occasional BluRay.


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

PS3 using PS3 Media Server works great.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

I have a Sammy c5500 that is great. I have a LG-LHB335 Home Theater sys that does great. I have a Toshbia that I wished someone else had. 2nd one from factory. Comes up with new quirks all the time. My latest streamer is the Roku2XS which is great. It is a shame that we have to buy different ones to get all the services. Maybe that will change over time. I'm hoping I have bought my last streamer for a while.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Another vote for the LG BD550-hardwired in my case.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

I have a panny bdt-110 and now an lg bd670 - the panny is decent - the mlb app was especially nice. Netflix did ok, as long as my internet connection was humming. Cant comment on the lg yet - just got it set up a few days ago. Both are hardwired.

oh.. forgot the panasonic 55gt30.. it streams as well.. same content and quality as the panny blu ray


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 21, 2007)

I use a launch PS3 for the bedroom and a slim PS3 for the main living room. I "had" to buy the slim because the launch unit started overheating when playing newer games but played BD perfectly fine. Not sure what the sea was, but the kids didn't seem to mind. 

We definitely like using the PS3's for Netflix and Hulu, but kind of wish they have Amazon Streaming Video as well that way I can stop trying to talk myself into a Roku.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryF said:


> I have a Sammy c5500 that is great. I have a LG-LHB335 Home Theater sys that does great. I have a Toshbia that I wished someone else had. 2nd one from factory. Comes up with new quirks all the time. My latest streamer is the Roku2XS which is great. It is a shame that we have to buy different ones to get all the services. Maybe that will change over time. I'm hoping I have bought my last streamer for a while.


Gotta love the Sammy C5500! Best BD player I've tried so far. Amazingly good upscaling of NetFlix content. One of the things I've learned to do is never buy a Toshiba "anything".

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sony BDP-S780


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a Sony BDP-BX18 that will do Netflix and Amazon as well as some other things. I honestly have only tried using it for YouTube a little, though because I don't have a Netflix account. My father has had Netflix and now has Amazon Prime, so we could watch Prime on the Blu-ray player... but he usually prefers to just do that on his iPad. One of these days we need to check it out and see how it works though... but I mostly bought it for a cheap Blu-ray player since my old Samsung hasn't seen an update in a couple of years and doesn't play some of the newer movies.


----------



## fortnerw (May 7, 2006)

Samsung C5500. It does a good job streaming Netflix and VUDU. It also has some apps and does stream files from my computer. I am trying to come up with a device to stream RFD-TV live from my computer to tv because it is 720p HD and DTV does not do that channel in HD. Have not found that device or software yet. Just trying to expand IPTV. I do have Roku which is a great device for streaming.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

LG BP-620 here


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a Memorex MVBD2535, a Sony BDP-s370, and a Sony BDP-s470. They're old but I keep them busy and they work fine.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Fat 40Gig PS3 and a Toshiba BDK33KU. The Toshiba player has the standard apps (Netflix, VUDU, etc) and media share.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Sony BDV-E370 Bluray-Home Theater System with plenty of apps to chose(but all I use is Netflix,Amazon,Hulu,YouTube and Crackle), including mediashare PC stream via Serviio.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ghontz1 (Mar 25, 2010)

LG BP 620 and Roku 2XD. They both do a good job of streaming as long as my crappy Windstream DSL that's supposed to be 3mps stays about 1.5 mps. I got the Roku wired because it's in my bedroom and close to my router and my LG is wireless in the livingroom it works fine either way.


----------

